# Looking for 1 week couchsurf Summit County



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

Long shot here...

I'm moving in with a friend in the Frisco/Dillon area for winter when he rolls in on the 5th of November. Trouble is, I need to start work for A-Basin on the 28th or my start date gets pushed back.

Anyone feeling generous? I can provide references, facebook page, etc. and am willing to throw some cash your way for the trouble. Also I can cook like no other!


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> Long shot here...
> 
> I'm moving in with a friend in the Frisco/Dillon area for winter when he rolls in on the 5th of November. Trouble is, I need to start work for A-Basin on the 28th or my start date gets pushed back.
> 
> Anyone feeling generous? I can provide references, facebook page, etc. and am willing to throw some cash your way for the trouble. Also I can cook like no other!


If you are willing to pay someone, why not just find the cheapest hotel possible?
Here, just over $50 night...not too shabby.

https://www.google.com/hotelfinder/#search;l=Silverthorne,+CO;d=2013-10-28;n=8;p=,75;hp=1;usd=1;si=319c503f;av=r


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

Karpediem said:


> If you are willing to pay someone, why not just find the cheapest hotel possible?
> Here, just over $50 night...not too shabby.
> 
> https://www.google.com/hotelfinder/#search;l=Silverthorne,+CO;d=2013-10-28;n=8;p=,75;hp=1;usd=1;si=319c503f;av=r


I'm looking into it. Just looking into other possible options.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You can also try craigslist though it may end up in rape, murder and or dismemberment


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

Dude, speaking of which; no joke I was looking on craigslist and found this gem...

_"Cot in unheated garage. Lots of Privacy, no bathroom. $10 a night."_

Cot in my garage


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> Dude, speaking of which; no joke I was looking on craigslist and found this gem...
> 
> _"Cot in unheated garage. Lots of Privacy, no bathroom. $10 a night."_
> 
> Cot in my garage


I know a deal when I see one. 

But seriously, in Summit county, you could do worse.


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> I know a deal when I see one.
> 
> But seriously, in Summit county, you could do worse.


And that's exactly what I'm looking for, worse. As in "You can sleep in my garbage can, just be sure and wake up before 8am on Tuesday and Friday before the truck comes."


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> And that's exactly what I'm looking for, worse. As in "You can sleep in my garbage can, just be sure and wake up before 8am on Tuesday and Friday before the truck comes."


Problem with that craigslist ad is that your landlord is either going to be a meth head or a total cheapo with good business sense. 50/50 chance you'll get the meth head.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> Long shot here...
> 
> I'm moving in with a friend in the Frisco/Dillon area for winter when he rolls in on the 5th of November. Trouble is, I need to start work for A-Basin on the 28th or my start date gets pushed back.
> 
> Anyone feeling generous? I can provide references, facebook page, etc. and am willing to throw some cash your way for the trouble. Also I can cook like no other!


You got a cockandballs or a vagina?


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

Argo said:


> You got a cockandballs or a vagina?


I've got both, and meth...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

So you can just sit around, get high and bang yourself? 

I'm in eagle county.... Kinda far.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Post up The Facebook link........ Lotta people know a lotta people up in the mtns.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

1 week, super cheap......live in your car!


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

Argo said:


> So you can just sit around, get high and bang yourself?


Yep. Sometimes I give myself a black eye. Sometimes I take myself to rehab in the morning. It's got it's ups and downs.



Argo said:


> Post up The Facebook link........ Lotta people know a lotta people up in the mtns.


Not really down with posting it public. Folks can PM if interested.


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

I vote you make your own Craigslist ad, you might be able to turn a profit on this deal... Meth, vagina+cockandballs. People pay for this shit.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> I've got both, and meth...


Classic. Sounds like Argo found a roomate. :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, he/she doesn't know how to play the game. I have a spare room with a king bed in vail.... Oh well, he/she is no Fun.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Couple "cabins" on forest land around LL pass.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

find a fat chick with low self esteem and tell her she is beautiful. housing situation solved.


----------

